# Can someone help explain something for me?



## phizzat (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been casually taking photos for a few years. It's something I've always enjoyed and this year I wanted to take a further step into this hobby.

I recently bought a wide angle lens. Of course, I researched on discussions about convergence, barrel distortion, and vignetting from these types of lenses but I recently took a photo in Macau and noticed something I haven't seen explained anywhere. 

I was hoping someone can explain why the light emitting from the lamp causes the distortion seen in this photo? Is this a type of barrel distortion? If so, why is the distortion so extreme? Is there any way I can adjust next time around?

Oh, and feedback on the photo is welcome as well. 







I took the photo with a Nikon D90 using a Tokina 11mm-16mm lens.


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, that is barrel distortion that is always there. Some scenes will make the distortion more apparent than others.

There is a reason the Tokina 11-16 mm f/2.8 is relatively inexpensive. It is not a high quality lens.

As far as C&C, the white balance was set to the wrong setting giving the photo that orange-ish cast from the tungsten lighting.

There are strong leading lines, but what they lead to is not very interesting, in part because it's in the exact center of the image frame which tends to weaken a photo.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 1, 2011)

phizzat said:


> I was hoping someone can explain why the light emitting from the lamp causes the distortion seen in this photo? Is this a type of barrel distortion? If so, why is the distortion so extreme? Is there any way I can adjust next time around?


 
really?! how does that happen? o.o ive never seen that before...


----------



## phizzat (Jun 1, 2011)

KmH said:


> Yes, that is barrel distortion that is always there. Some scenes will make the distortion more apparent than others.
> 
> There is a reason the Tokina 11-16 mm f/2.8 is relatively inexpensive. It is not a high quality lens.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks KmH. So this distortion is due to the quality of the lens? Forking out for a more quality lens will eliminate this kind of distortion?

Appreciate the C&C.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you talking about the arc of light between the two lights? I don't think that's distortion.  If it was, then the floor tile would exhibit the same pattern.


----------



## phizzat (Jun 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Are you talking about the arc of light between the two lights? I don't think that's distortion.  If it was, then the floor tile would exhibit the same pattern.



Hi Sparky, yes I'm talking about the arc of light. There seems to been that distortion with all the lights down this hallway but it's most prominent with 2 strongest lights at the front. I've never seen it before and your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 1, 2011)

You're looking at a ceiling comprised of curved mirrors.


----------

